# Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?



## B00 (16. August 2009)

*Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Hallo 
Wer kann mir helfen 
Ich habe Probleme mit meinem Epson Stylos Photo RX 425 (USB)
Er druckt normal, kopiert (ohne PC) auch normal.
Mein Problem ist, das mir mein Rechner seit geraumer Zeit sagt, das der Scanner nicht vorhanden ist.
Ich habe keine Fehlermeldung oder ähnliches.
Ich hab schon sämtliche Treiber des Gerätes deinstalliert und neu drauf gemacht, sowohl die Orginal beigepackten, als auch die aktuelleren, kann aber nach wie vor nicht über den PC scannen.
Wie gesagt. Ohne PC gibt es ganz normale 1:1 Kopien und Drucken ist auch normal mit dem PC möglich.
Ich hoffe das der ein oder andere einen guten Tipp für mich hat.
Danke


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

sind denn auch deine boardtreiber und windows aktuell?


----------



## Chucky1978 (19. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Manche "ältere" Scanner werden von X64-Systemen nicht gerne erkannt, wobei das hier nicht der Fall sein dürfte... Epson bietet ja sogar einen X64-Treiber an.

Benutzt du die Original Scan-Software, oder die Programme intern via Twain-Import von deinen Fotobearbeitugsprogrammen (Corel / Photoshop / .... )

Schonmal Manuell versucht den Scanner über den Hardwaremanager zu installieren?
USB-Port mal einfach Just4Fun gewechselt und erneut Treiber de-/installiert?


----------



## B00 (20. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Hallo 
Sorry, das ich jetzt erst antworte.
Treiber sind die letzten aktuellen, die es für das Board (MSI KT3 ultra 2 R)
Ich benutze nur die Original Software von Epson
Mein Win ist Win XP (sp2)


----------



## Herbboy (20. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

hmm, das is ein verdammt altes board...könnte damit zu tun haben. der chipsatz ist ein VIA KT333, korrekt? dann nimm mal die letzten via4in1-treiber. leider lädt speziell die treiberseite bei mir grad nicht, aber hier könntest du die finden: http://www.viaarena.com/Drivers.aspx

und natürlich auch für den drucker aktuellste treiber nehmen: http://esupport.epson-europe.com/Pr...DE&data=nKGrQtfEm6mIr17BBoUTdS6CvWNojjL5&tc=6  natürlich die "druckertreiber"

aber auch die sind von 2004... also ist auch der drucker saualt...


----------



## B00 (24. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Hallo

geht alles nicht.
Jetzt hab ich im Gerätemanager einen Code19 Fehler mit gelben Ausrufungszeichen neben Bildbearbeitungsgerät.


----------



## Herbboy (24. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

also, wenn alle treiber nix nutzen, dann is wohl die scaneinheit defekt. vlt. installier den drucker mal bei einem anderen PC, um sicherzugehen .


----------



## BikeRider (26. August 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Er schreibt ja, das der Apparat ohne Rechner normal kopiert, also wird er da auch scannen.
Ich tippe da eher auf seinen Rechner oder auf sein System, was er mal neu aufspielen sollte, falls er keine Datensicherung hat.


----------



## B00 (2. September 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Hi

Ich werde wohl mein System neu aufspielen und schauen was passiert.
Ich danke euch jedenfalls für die zahlreichen Antworten.


----------



## razerman666 (16. September 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

USB Ports richtig eingestellt? Evtl. auch einen anderen USB Port nehmen, falls noch nichts geht, mal das USB Kabel tauschen. Treiber vor der Druckerinstallation installieren.


----------



## Wolf78 (18. September 2009)

*AW: Multifunktionsgerät (Drucker) oder PC defekt ?*

Hate auch mal Problem mit Epson . Wollte mir Sparen das ständige An und Aus schalten am Drucker und habe den an meine Master und Slave Steckdosenleiste gehängt ( als Slave ) . Als ich ein paar Tage später Drucken wollte ging nix mehr . Warscheinlich müssen die Drucker am dauerstrom bleiben und nich ständig mit dem PC an/aus gehen .

War aber nicht das selbe Druckermodel . Alten Treiber/Software runter . Neu Starten und alles neu drauf . Da gins bei mir wieder .


----------

